# probs with webalizer



## linus1977 (Oct 16, 2001)

hi dear admin, 
 
iam not comletely new to unix (freebsd or linux), but macos x is not supported like linux and this is my prob: 
 
i have the well known problem that webalizer 1.30-4 stops generating  reports. i've been trying to recompile webalizer 1.30-4 as patched version but while running the configure script it spited out a lot of libs reqired. 
so i've downloaded al this libs like: jpeglib, gdlib, zlib, libpng, compiled it but gdlib. 
in the makefile stod that you have to change some things to get it compiled and i did it so far i know how to do that but it did not compile... 
this are my probs and if you experienced something like that youre maybe feeling with me  
if you have some easy solution for me ill pray you as THE MASTER for all the time


----------

